# Holland Trawler



## Newfoundland Sailor (Sep 26, 2009)

I am looking for a photo of a trawler built in Holland in 1955 name the Golfstroom and came to Canada and renamed the Rupert Brand V. I appareciate any help. 

Thanks
Clarence


----------



## Jan H (Dec 8, 2004)

Hello Clarence.
Built by Werf I.S. Figee ( 279), Vlaardingen.
Launched-22-july-1955.
Maiden trip-09-febr-1956.
41.00/37.98 x 7.24 x 3.57 meter.
BRT-252.
Engine: Werkspoor-650 hp.
1955/56-VL-27-Burgemeester Heusdens.
Owner: Visserijmaatschappij -De Nieuwe Mercurius-, Vlaardingen.
1958- KW-4-Golfstroom.
Owner: Meerburg's Noordzeevisserij en Haring-export, Katwijk aan Zee.
1963-Rupert Brand V.
Owner: British Columbia Packers Ltd, Vancouver.
1973-Gail Bernice .
Owner: H. A. Mcbride, Vancouver.
Sept-1981, damaged by fire, 
Scrapped.
For photo VL-27-Burgemeester Heusdens:
http://www.scheveningen-haven.nl/info/vlaardingen/index.htm
For photo KW-4-Golfstroom:
http://www.scheveningen-centrum.nl/info/katwijk/
Regards.
Jan.


----------



## Newfoundland Sailor (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks, I have some photos of trawlers from your area that came to Newfoundland, I can post them if anyone wants them.

Thanks


----------



## Jan H (Dec 8, 2004)

Newfoundland Sailor, that will be very nice of you, thank you.
Jan.


----------

